# Get naked to pass a college course?



## Ramnares P.E. (May 11, 2015)

Damn it engineering, where are these classes?

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/angry-college-mom-daughter-perform-naked-pass-article-1.2217602


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 11, 2015)

I am pretty happy that was not a requirement in my engineering classes. Perhaps some of my gen ed's, but not engineering.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2015)

They may also get "figuratively" naked? Giant papier-mache dick in 3-2-1...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 11, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I am pretty happy that was not a requirement in my engineering classes. Perhaps some of my gen ed's, but not engineering.


Was going to say this but didn't want to get murdered by the EB females...good luck.


----------



## P-E (May 11, 2015)

I think of all the education that I've missed

But then my homework was never quite like this

Ow! Got it bad, got it bad, got it bad

I'm hot for teacher


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 11, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty happy that was not a requirement in my engineering classes. Perhaps some of my gen ed's, but not engineering.
> ...


Well, in my defense, I said 'my' classes. Can't speak for all colleges, just mine. Sorry ladies, meant no offense.
On the other hand, I'm pretty sure no female engineers would want this either.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 11, 2015)

Nicely done damage control.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 11, 2015)

Should have been a politician.


----------



## csb (May 11, 2015)

For the record, I look f-ing fantastic naked.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 11, 2015)

csb said:


> For the record, I look f-ing fantastic naked.


pix or it didn't happen/not true


----------



## Ble_PE (May 11, 2015)

csb said:


> For the record, I look f-ing fantastic naked.




:GotPics:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 11, 2015)

You should sign up for Naked and Afraid??


----------



## engineergurl (May 11, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> You should sign up for Naked and Afraid??


I think if I wasn't married I would, but something about the thought of being naked around a dude for that long makes me think my husband wouldn't approve.


----------



## csb (May 11, 2015)

I'm mostly worried about sticks. Oh, and I get pretty stupid once my blood sugar drops. It would be an hour of me trying to piece together sentences. My one item would be a MRE.

Also, I was naked on campus and even in the engineering building.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 11, 2015)

csb said:


> Also, I was naked on campus and even in the engineering building.


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25127&amp;p=7274126


----------



## csb (May 11, 2015)

I was in college a long time ago. We had to hold still for 15 minutes while the silver nitrate did its thing.


----------



## engineergurl (May 11, 2015)

csb said:


> I'm mostly worried about sticks. Oh, and I get pretty stupid once my blood sugar drops. It would be an hour of me trying to piece together sentences. My one item would be a MRE.
> 
> Also, I was naked on campus and even in the engineering building.


I think I would end up like the one chick on the island episode and get pissed off at the dude for not knowing how to survive. Seriously, who shuts where they eat and sleep?

I think I would like either iodine or a modern fire starter of some kind.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 11, 2015)

I went to a small school....which means I was the only female in a lot of my classes. Not sure if I would have been comfortable being stared at by everyone in the class. But it would have been a lot of eye candy for me  .


----------



## ALBin517 (May 12, 2015)

Florida State used to be the women's college of the state system, so the female percentage was still pretty high (by engineering school standards).


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 12, 2015)

csb said:


> For the record, I look f-ing fantastic naked.


We would settle for a body shot. No one will know who you are??


----------



## csb (May 12, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (May 12, 2015)

she's got nice clavicle.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 12, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> she's got nice clavicle.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 12, 2015)

csb said:


>


Nice teeth. But we need more??


----------



## roadwreck (May 12, 2015)

Need more? Here ya go.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 12, 2015)

RW, I thought you were a dude.


----------



## roadwreck (May 12, 2015)

matt267 said:


> RW, I thought you were a dude.


On the internet you really never can be sure.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 12, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > RW, I thought you were a dude.
> ...


Seriously! My mother, RIP, would pretend to be a man in some of her online dealings.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 13, 2015)

Btw, I may not look like a model naked, but I sure am fun.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2015)




----------



## NakedOrangie (May 13, 2015)

If this was a requirement for my engineering class, I'd have to switch majors. There are some engineers that should NEVER be seen naked, let alone in swim trunks.

For the record, most of the female engineers at my school (myself included) would look amazing naked. In hindsight, if we were to have a naked class, we would probably just make it a female engineer class only. Naked SWE anyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 13, 2015)

Pics please


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2015)

NakedOrangie said:


> For the record, most of the female engineers at my school (myself included) would look amazing naked. In hindsight, if we were to have a naked class, we would probably just make it a female engineer class only. Naked SWE anyone?


Pics or its not true


----------



## NakedOrangie (May 13, 2015)

There's a picture of my dog in my avatar.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2015)

Great. We have proof that you have a dog, but not that you look great neked


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 13, 2015)

Naked dog? It's something...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 13, 2015)

We need to have a nude hot chic engineer calendar contest.


----------



## NightWatch (May 14, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Pics please


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 14, 2015)

NightWatch said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Pics please


Well played.


----------



## iwire (May 14, 2015)

Maybe if they are not comfortable with nude, straight up bikini is fine with..all you female engineers..send me your pictures..i will put it together


----------



## DVINNY (May 14, 2015)

The Hot Tub pic is just TOO wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 14, 2015)

needs to be buried and the publisher banned


----------



## NakedOrangie (May 15, 2015)

DVINNY said:


> The Hot Tub pic is just TOO wrong.




and yet so TRUE.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has commented yet on this WTF photo that appeared in the article. I'm assuming this was staged by the professor himself to make some sort of statement, but it's puzzling why the NY Daily News chose this instead of say, his faculty photo.







On the other hand, I could go for a few more of those hot tub pics.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 11, 2015)

at the end of the article it says

"No stranger to controversy, Dominguez once faced a congressional investigation and endured reports by then-Fox News talk show host Glenn Beck for developing a cellphone GPS that helps people cross the U.S.-Mexico border safely, his faculty profile page says."

I suspect the app users were not crossing from the US into Mexico, so the photo kind of fits. And this guy is a professor. pretty sad.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 11, 2015)

Makes me wonder: how many illegals have smart phones? And how many of those work in the middle of the desert?


----------

